# Are packages making it to the US OK?



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Not asking for sources, those I have; I recently placed few orders for Cubans after not smoking for 6+ years and am wondering if they're being delivered no problem these days. Please let me know!

Martin

P.S. Good to be back


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Welcome back! I've been ordering a package once a month since August. Arriving in 10 to 14 days so far. Knock on wood...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Not asking for sources, those I have; I recently placed few orders for Cubans after not smoking for 6+ years and am wondering if they're being delivered no problem these days. Please let me know!
> 
> Martin
> 
> P.S. Good to be back


Well i'll be a son of a :vs_laugh:
Look what the cat dragged in.:smile2:
West coach approach is best right now.
Anything landing in Chicago is still a nightmare.
Hey remember the slaughter at O'hare years back.
Right around this time.
Good to see you back Martin.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Tis the season .. custom guys looking for Christmas gifts. 

Sent from ... hey Jon, where's my damn sandwich


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Well i'll be a son of a :vs_laugh:
> Look what the cat dragged in.:smile2:
> West coach approach is best right now.
> Anything landing in Chicago is still a nightmare.
> ...


Hi Tony! Good to be back! It's been YEARS...

Yea I remember the slaughter in Chicago. I still have a newspaper article clipping about it saved somewhere... let's hope it doesn't happen to me


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

btw hasn't there been some loosening of import restrictions from Cuba under Obama? I though I hear that cubans visiting and returning from Cuba can bring some limited amounts of cigars with them. does the same apply to everyone else ordering from overseas?

I wish they cut that nonsense; I would gladly pay 20%-30% premium on top the online cuban prices if I could just walk into my local cigar shop and pick up a box of Behikes... grrr


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> btw hasn't there been some loosening of import restrictions from Cuba under Obama? I though I hear that cubans visiting and returning from Cuba can bring some limited amounts of cigars with them. does the same apply to everyone else ordering from overseas?
> 
> I wish they cut that nonsense; I would gladly pay 20%-30% premium on top the online cuban prices if I could just walk into my local cigar shop and pick up a box of Behikes... grrr


For you it would be a walk in the park.
You are in Florida as i recall.
:vs_cool:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> For you it would be a walk in the park.
> You are in Florida as i recall.
> :vs_cool:


yes sir! S.E. FL, Broward  I could get them shipped form Cuba and arrive in under a week


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> btw hasn't there been some loosening of import restrictions from Cuba under Obama? I though I hear that cubans visiting and returning from Cuba can bring some limited amounts of cigars with them. does the same apply to everyone else ordering from overseas?


You can physically bring CC's back with you for personal consumption when returning from anywhere overseas (any country, not just Cuba). But you still can't ship them in... or sell them here.



mvorbrodt said:


> I wish they cut that nonsense; I would gladly pay 20%-30% premium on top the online cuban prices if I could just walk into my local cigar shop and pick up a box of Behikes... grrr


Have you seen the price of Behikes lately? Plus, I'm guessing 20%-30% premium is a drop-in-the-bucket compared to what we'd actually see. I'm very happy with the current _status quo_.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> You can physically bring CC's back with you for personal consumption when returning from anywhere overseas (any country, not just Cuba). But you still can't ship them in... or sell them here.
> 
> Have you seen the price of Behikes lately? Plus, I'm guessing 20%-30% premium is a drop-in-the-bucket compared to what we'd actually see. I'm very happy with the current _status quo_.


...









Sent from The Cauldron Of Insanity


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> does the same apply to everyone else ordering from overseas?


We can order from overseas? :serious:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> We can order from overseas? :serious:


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## caputofj (Nov 29, 2011)

I just ordered the first time in in a couple of years and I placed orders on oct 30 and received yesterday and two more orders I ordered that I still haven’t gotten since then so it seems slower than I rememebr


----------

